# TIP OF THE DAY



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

keep your hands as rough as possible. If your looking to shift heavy poundage, dont use any hand cream or moisturising cream on them. I have had terrible problems over the las few months with my hand ripping on the deadlift. Its only the last few weeks Ive started to keep them rough and I can feel the difference. The rougher the better!!!!!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> keep your hands as rough as possible. If your looking to shift heavy poundage, dont use any hand cream or moisturising cream on them. I have had terrible problems over the las few months with my hand ripping on the deadlift. Its only the last few weeks Ive started to keep them rough and I can feel the difference. The rougher the better!!!!!


*Good tip*, trouble is as part of my job is massage i need to have soft hands, so even the callouses i hget have to be filed down.

I generally lift in gloves, but for heaviest deads cant. but its not so many lifts and i can manage without ripping them up.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

In your case buddy I think it is a good idea to wear gloves. Ive noticed on Ronnie Colemans training video that he chalks his hands then puts his gloves over the top. I know massage is good for the hands, but I think it most def will make them softer. Shame because it gives you good circulation and grip.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thats some good advice. Makes sense.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Whilst on the subject of chalk, when i first started training back in the late 70s, there was a small foam pocket with sort of chalk/sticky powder, is it still available, as in non hardcore gyms you could get away with using that instead of chalk (it wasnt messy and gave tha hands extra grip)


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

www.megagrip.co.uk


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

GoldenArrow said:


> www.megagrip.co.uk


LOL, short and to the point!.

I take it you were pointing out the liquid chalk, not quite what i was talking about, it would look a bit obvious applying it and wouldnt it leave what ever i touched a bit tacky?

Still the thing i was talking about was really cool


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I remember using a little bag with resin or somthing like that years ago. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

winger said:


> I remember using a little bag with resin or somthing like that years ago. Is that what you are talking about?


Yep, thats the thing. Is it available in the US still, Not seen in uk for years. Unless of course you know better.  keep em peeled!


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

SCROLL DOWN http://www.megagrip.co.uk/products/Accessories/chalk.htm


----------



## Roid Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

That's what I say to the missus in bed "the rougher the better" but she aint havjng n e of it!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Roid Devil said:


> That's what I say to the missus in bed "the rougher the better" but she aint havjng n e of it!!!


So is she into the chalk or not?

Y I Ota. Does the chalk clump?


----------

